# can i have these



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi I have a 450 litre tank with 126kg of ocean rock with plenty of hiding places. Would it be ok to keep the following together in there.
1 x membe deep
1 x afra cobue
1 x jalo reef
1 x jalo hara

I don't want to breed them I just want the males for there colours so no females will be with them.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Normally I'd say they look too similar and you'd probably have aggression issues but it may work in a tank that large with that much rock.


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

ok.. how does a fish know what it looks like ie it can not see itself so how does he know the one he is looking at looks like him


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

waterbubble said:


> ok.. how does a fish know what it looks like ie it can not see itself so how does he know the one he is looking at looks like him


That could be asked about every animal. It's instinct.

What are your tank dimensions?

I wouldn't combine cyno zebroides Jalo Reef and cyno zebroides Cobwe/Cobue. Too similar. There are plenty of other fish you could add to an all male, depending on tank dimensions...


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

its the juwel 450 vision so 5ft by 2ft by 2ft What other males are there


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r50 ... photo4.jpg


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r50 ... ish048.jpg


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r50 ... ish039.jpg


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r50 ... ish012.jpg


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow nice tank and pictures.

I was under the impression you were starting fresh and going all male. What's your complete stock list as of right now?


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you tank has been up and running for just over 2 years now. 
Gephyrochromis acei
Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric yellow labido
Labidochromis hongi
Labidochromis mpanga
Maylandia greshakei
Pseudotropheus acei "ngara
Pseudotropheus elongatus
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Pseudotropheus msobo
Maylandia zebra "Makonde
Pseudotropheus socolofi


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

And a trio of flavus


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

I like to ask on here as you tell the truth and not just interested in making the sale of a fish. I just fancy having a few males of them fish for the colours, do you think it would work or not? If so which ones would you leave out of buying. all the fish in there get along fine they have to odd chase around but that's as far as it goes from one end of the tank to the other then play time over.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I have maintained an all male mbuna tank for over 15 years and even though I have that amount of experience I still find it extremely challenging however I love the activity this tank displays and would have a hard time ever seeing myself not maintaining a tank full of male mbuna. Overstocking the tank as you have is the only potential way to have success and even than it is no sure thing. I have experienced some deaths over that period of time however any Mbuna owner knows that there is always going to be aggression, sometimes extreme in any Mbuna tank. The biggest challenge you will have is introducing new fish to a mature tank and I would not be surprised if this does not go over so well. Your tank is beautiful and believe your stocking is the reason for your success however I am not sure how many more fish you can drop into the tank without some sort of issue. The one fish I would love to get my hands on are some of those membe deeps which I believe are nicer than polits and msobo. I can not remember the last time I have seen those.

What are you running in the way of filtration?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You've got quite the list there. If things are going well now, I would probably leave it be. It's always tempting for me to tinker with something...

If you do go ahead, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## waterbubble (Sep 18, 2013)

Your right it might cause trouble if I put them in, I might just try a membe deep and move a bit of rock to make him a home, There is a guy local to me who has all these fish available and there all lovely fish.

I have 2 tetratec ex1200 filters


----------

